# 84 pickup - dies when warmed up



## 84Kingcab (Oct 2, 2004)

My 'new' 84 king cab keeps stalling when I push in the clutch to come to a stop. This only happens though when it's warmed up. any suggestions?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

accelerator pump in the carb and or the little filter on the inlet (in the carb)?


----------

